# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Te Fshihen Postimet Me Fotot Anti-islame

## Explorer

*KERKOJ NGA MODERATORET QE TE FSHIHEN POSTIMET QE KA BERE NJE PERSON ME DISA NICK-a (bolla, nikaj, bageri etj) NE FORUMIN "TOLERANCA FETARE"*
Sic po shohim ky person eshte i perjashtuar , por postimet e tij qendrojne ende ne forum te pa fshira.
Mendoj se fshirja e ketyre postimeve te cekura, do te kontribuonte metevertete ne Tolerancen fetare.
Mos fshirja e ketyre postimeve nga ana e moderatoreve dhe adminave e ketij nenforumi, une si pjestar i fese Islame, do ta interpretoj si Dakordim dhe miratim i ketyre postimeve nga ana e stafit.

*Mendoj se do te kem permbajtjen e antareve te FSH pa mare parasysh fene, per kete kerkese timen.*

Rrespekte!

----------


## INFINITY©

Mos do te thuash perkrahjen?! 

FYI, e kuptoj qe te jane errur syte tani dhe nuk shikon me, po me duket se kishe marre pjese te tema e xhamia-s qe kishte hapur po per te njejten arsye, apo mendon se tema jote eshte me e vecante dhe shton rendesine e kesaj ceshtjeje?!

Aman o njerez se lat nam, get a life for god's sakes. Sic sillni ju video e foto kunder krishtereve, ashtu po sjellin dhe ata. Sa me teper rendesi t'ju jepni tipave te tille, aq me teper do sjellin.

----------


## Explorer

> Mos do te thuash perkrahjen?! 
> 
> FYI, e kuptoj qe te jane errur syte tani dhe nuk shikon me, po me duket se kishe marre pjese te tema e xhamia-s qe kishte hapur po per te njejten arsye, apo mendon se tema jote eshte me e vecante dhe shton rendesine e kesaj ceshtjeje?!
> 
> Aman o njerez se lat nam, get a life for god's sakes. Sic sillni ju video e foto kunder krishtereve, ashtu po sjellin dhe ata. Sa me teper rendesi t'ju jepni tipave te tille, aq me teper do sjellin.


Kerkoj permbajtje ( perkrahje) nga *shqiptare* muslimane e te krishtere e jo nga te huaj,serbe ose greke - me keqkuptove.

----------


## Vista

> Mos do te thuash perkrahjen?! 
> 
> FYI, e kuptoj qe te jane errur syte tani dhe nuk shikon me, po me duket se kishe marre pjese te tema e xhamia-s qe kishte hapur po per te njejten arsye, apo mendon se tema jote eshte me e vecante dhe shton rendesine e kesaj ceshtjeje?!
> 
> Aman o njerez se lat nam, get a life for god's sakes. Sic sillni ju video e foto kunder krishtereve, ashtu po sjellin dhe ata. Sa me teper rendesi t'ju jepni tipave te tille, aq me teper do sjellin.


foto montazh ka ne ato postime o ti shoku , aty ke nje derr dhe ne ftyren e derrit ke te ngjitur fotografin e ndonje muslimani !? Te marrin edhe ne ta bejm njesoj ?!
Cka dot beheshte forumi ?
Ngelen ose jo fotot , muslimanet nuk i demtoni , demtoni tolerancen fetare.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Mos do te thuash perkrahjen?! 
> 
> FYI, e kuptoj qe te jane errur syte tani dhe nuk shikon me, po me duket se kishe marre pjese te tema e xhamia-s qe kishte hapur po per te njejten arsye, apo mendon se tema jote eshte me e vecante dhe shton rendesine e kesaj ceshtjeje?!
> 
> Aman o njerez se lat nam, get a life for god's sakes. Sic sillni ju video e foto kunder krishtereve, ashtu po sjellin dhe ata. Sa me teper rendesi t'ju jepni tipave te tille, aq me teper do sjellin.


Aman kur flet ti edhe Mushkonjat dalin dhe bejn Protesta :ngerdheshje: 

Pse flet palidhje dhe bene keso krahasimesh te kota?!

Nje Foto qe ka per qellim direkt Ofendimin ,nuk eshte e njejt me nje Video qe ka permbajtje jo ofenduese qe poston nje Besimtar musliman .

Ti pasi qe na shitesh "Muslimane me Shatir",pse nuk i kontrollon konkretisht ato foto se qfar permbajn ,dhe nese shikon dhe behesh e sinqert ne keto kohe me vap ,ateher mund te shofesh se qfar permbajn ato foto.

Dhe aman kurseje veten nga keto postime ,se Mushkonjat na lan nam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## medaur

Une mendoj se keto foto duhet te qendrojne ,ky eshte nje forum i lire jo gazete partiake apo fetare.Kush deshiron qe mos ti shikoje ,mos ti shikoje .Bravo moderatoret.

----------


## Explorer

> Une mendoj se keto foto duhet te qendrojne ,ky eshte nje forum i lire jo gazete partiake apo fetare.Kush deshiron qe mos ti shikoje ,mos ti shikoje .Bravo moderatoret.


Mos e felliq temen, oj mbeturine serbo-greke !

----------


## medaur

> Une mendoj se keto foto duhet te qendrojne ,ky eshte nje forum i lire jo gazete partiake apo fetare.Kush deshiron qe mos ti shikoje ,mos ti shikoje .Bravo moderatoret.


Nuk leviz nje pike nga ajo qe thashe.Uroj moderatoret qe te mos ndikohen nga diktati.

----------


## Explorer

> Nuk leviz nje pike nga ajo qe thashe.Uroj moderatoret qe te mos ndikohen nga diktati.


Edhe serbo - greket nuk levizin nga vendi, ata jane armiq shekullor te Shqiptareve.
Gjithmone kane dashur te shkaktojne percarje mes shqiptareve, sikurse qe ben ti tani.
Si s'te vjen turp te perkrahish nj postim qe fyen Shqiptaret Muslimane.
Por turpi per urrejtesit eshte i huaj!

----------


## medaur

Mendoj se eshte detyre e cdo moderatori te siguroje lirine e fjales ne forum. Kjo teme nuk eshte me pak e ndjeshme se te tjerat si psh, tema Gjergj kastriot Skenderbeu.Nuk shoh asnje arsye qe te cenojme lirine e fjales ne forum.

----------


## H2SO4

> Une mendoj se keto foto duhet te qendrojne ,ky eshte nje forum i lire jo gazete partiake apo fetare.Kush deshiron qe mos ti shikoje ,mos ti shikoje .Bravo moderatoret.


edhe une dua qe ky forum te jete i lire dhe i pa anshem,
por realisht nga nje here ndolle e kunderta!!
p.sh une disa here kam postuar kete vidio e cila ne brendesine e saja 
transmetohet nje eveniment me permbajtje anti shqiptare,dhe vazhdimisht me eshte fshire!!
ne kete vidio duket qarte diskretitimi dhe nepermkambja ceshtjes kombetare shqiptare!po te vini re brenda kishes ortodokse shqiptare valvitet flamuri Grek,
flitet gjuha greke,jane te ftuar ne ate eveniment kreret e kishes ortodokse te greqise dhe shume politikan greke,ne nje kohe qe flamuri shqiptar nuk del ne sken fare,madje nuk ka asnje lider fetaar nga komunitetet fetare shqiptare,apo ndonje politikan shqiptar!!

ja ndiqeni vidion dhe pastaj secili te bej pyetje vehtes,


kush valle perben me rrezik per nevet si Komb,kjo cfareshikohet ne kete vidio,
apo ca fotografi anti myslimane te cilat realisht nuk kan asnje lillje me islamin apo me shqiptaret!

eshte fare lehte e kuptueshme se :perqeshje: erkrahesit e janullatosi te cilet ndollen brenda asaj kishe,
jane ata te cilet hellin vrere ndaj myslimanve shqiptare!!

----------


## Explorer

> ....Mendoj se eshte detyre e cdo moderatori te siguroje *lirine e fjales* ne forum.....


Ende nuk e paske te kjaret se çka eshte ofendim dhe çka eshte Liri e fjales.
Ti mendon se Liria nuk ka kufi?
*Liria yte eshte deri aty ku nuk e cenon lirine e dikujt tjeter.*
Edhe gazeta "Jyllands Posten", i dha lirine nje Karikaturisti qe me veprat e tija te ofendoje gjith Muslimanet duke vizatuar ato karikaturat qe ti dhe te tjeret si ti i perkrahin.
Liria e tij e shprehjes hyri ne teritor te huaj dhe a e di se çfare denimi i dha Zoti ne kete bote?

Lexo:


*Kurt Westergaar*
Karikaturisti nga Danimarka, Kurt Westergaard *eshte djegur i gjalle* ne zjarrin i cili kish perfshire banesen e tij. 
Para tre vjetësh, ky karikaturist publikoi në gazetën daneze Jyllands Posten karikatura të Profetit Muhamed.
..................................................  ..................................................  .....
Kush e di se çfare denimi do te kete edhe ne boten e amshueshme, duke e ditur se denimi i atjeshem eshte shume ... shume ...me i rende.

Prandaj Kujdes me ate "Lirine e fjales" tende !

----------


## medaur

Mire i dashur explorer, ky, eshte mendimi yt ,mua argumenti yt sme duket i drejte dhe eshte e drejta ime nese mendoj ndryshe ta them ne forum ,prandaj e ka emrin FORUM.Meqe me jepet rasti pergezoj moderatoret qe po tregohen te paanshem.

----------


## medaur

> edhe une dua qe ky forum te jete i lire dhe i pa anshem,
> por realisht nga nje here ndolle e kunderta!!
> p.sh une disa here kam postuar kete vidio e cila ne brendesine e saja 
> transmetohet nje eveniment me permbajtje anti shqiptare,dhe vazhdimisht me eshte fshire!!
> ne kete vidio duket qarte diskretitimi dhe nepermkambja ceshtjes kombetare shqiptare!po te vini re brenda kishes ortodokse shqiptare valvitet flamuri Grek,
> flitet gjuha greke,jane te ftuar ne ate eveniment kreret e kishes ortodokse te greqise dhe shume politikan greke,ne nje kohe qe flamuri shqiptar nuk del ne sken fare,madje nuk ka asnje lider fetaar nga komunitetet fetare shqiptare,apo ndonje politikan shqiptar!!
> 
> ja ndiqeni vidion dhe pastaj secili te bej pyetje vehtes,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5AatLS7g1A
> ...


Ne rradhe te pare thuhet 

Lidhje- dhe jo LLILJE sic e ke shkruar ti.
Ndodhen -dhe jo NDOLLEN sic e ke shkruajtur ti
Hedhin-dhe jo Hellin sic i ke shkruar ti

 Ka dhe shume gabime te tjera qe nuk jane thjesht gabime tastiere qe mund te na ndodhin  edhe ne te tjereve, por, mungese njohjeje e drejtshkrimit me elementar te shqipes( nuk jemi te gjithe gjuhetare te persosur por ,ti, je bloze fare)
Ne rradhe te dyte e rendesishme eshte te ruhet liria e shkrimit se pastaj jane video apo fotografi per te krishteret apo mylymanet ,nuk me intereson.

----------


## Explorer

> Mire i dashur explorer, ky, eshte mendimi yt ,mua argumenti yt sme duket i drejte dhe eshte e drejta ime nese mendoj ndryshe ta them ne forum ,prandaj e ka emrin FORUM.Meqe me jepet rasti pergezoj moderatoret qe po tregohen te paanshem.


Te thash por nuk e di se sa e kuptove.

Duhet te kemi kujdes se mendimet tona "te lira" duhet ti themi dhe ti shkruajme duke pasur kujdes qe te mos lendojme ndjenjat fetare te dikujt tjeter.
E gjithe kjo te behet per hir te Tolerances fetare ne mes Shqiptareve.
Keshtu duhet te perngjaje kjo tolerance e jo, une te shaj ty kurse ti nuk ke te drejte te besh edhe NGËK se ta prishi postimin.

----------


## H2SO4

te pakten do duhej te ju vinte gjynaf per plakushin 90 vjecar
papa benedikti XVI,te cilin me bemat tuaja te pamoralshme e detyruat  te gjorin 
te kerkoje falje publike ne syte e Botes!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytr2J9UcQHs

----------


## medaur

Ketu, po flitet tek fotot per islamin jo per papen,- Pse hidhesh dege me dege, jashte temes ?-Nuk jam i krishtere prandaj jam indiferent per keto qe po thua ,por, po te isha  i krishtere do ti kisha ripostuar ato fotografite e fillimit te temes.

----------


## H2SO4

> Ketu, po flitet tek fotot per islamin jo per papen,- Pse hidhesh dege me dege, jashte temes ?-Nuk jam i krishtere prandaj jam indiferent per keto qe po thua ,por, po te isha  i krishtere do ti kisha ripostuar ato fotografite e fillimit te temes.


per mua nuk ka rendesi ne se je apo jo i krishtere!
e keqja eshte kur ti apo dikush tjeter merr per siper te fyej nje komunitet te tere fetar,konkretisht ashtu sic je duke bere dhe ti!

----------


## mia@

> Ende nuk e paske te kjaret se çka eshte ofendim dhe çka eshte Liri e fjales.
> Ti mendon se Liria nuk ka kufi?
> *Liria yte eshte deri aty ku nuk e cenon lirine e dikujt tjeter.*
> Edhe gazeta "Jyllands Posten", i dha lirine nje Karikaturisti qe me veprat e tija te ofendoje gjith Muslimanet duke vizatuar ato karikaturat qe ti dhe te tjeret si ti i perkrahin.
> Liria e tij e shprehjes hyri ne teritor te huaj dhe a e di se çfare denimi i dha Zoti ne kete bote?
> 
> Lexo:
> 
> 
> ...


Je i sigurt qe ketij denimin ja dha Zoti, dhe jo ndonje qe mori ne dore te luante rolin e Zotit?! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Explorer

> Je i sigurt qe ketij denimin ja dha Zoti, dhe jo ndonje qe mori ne dore te luante rolin e Zotit?!


Po , jam shume, shume, shume i sigurte !

*Argumenti:*

"E kur të shohin ty, nuk të çmojnë ndryshe, por vetëm në *tallje* e thonë: "A ky është ai që All-llahu e dërgoi pejgamber? Sikur ne të mos ishim të qëndrueshëm ndaj tyre, ai gati na pat zmbrapsur prej zotave tanë!” E më vonë, kur ta shohin qartazi *dënimin*, do ta kuptojnë se kush ishte më larg nga e vërteta."[El-Furkan, 41-42]

33:57. E s'ka dyshim se ata janë të cilët e *fyejnë* All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ata i ka mallkuar All-llahu në *Dunja* e në *Ahiret* dhe për ta ka *përgatitur një dënim të dhembshëm.*

----------

